# Hoorah! and Damnit! At the same time.



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

My LGS brought in a small selection of CZ's a few weeks back and I was very happy to finally meet this brand. I had been looking for them for a while so I was quick to get my paws on all of the models they had. All of them were in 9mm, and after a hell of a shock when I found out my suburb of Chicago limits magazines to 15 rounds I settled and bought a P01 (although it says 75 B Compact on the slide, but look sjust liek the P01 from the website.) 

It's a lovely gun, feels wonderful in the hand, meets my criteria for a beaver tail-ish design and a hammer, it's all metal which gives a very serious feeling of substance to the gun, and holds 14 +1 which is technically enough though I am still angry as hell about the limit. It LOOKS fabulous - it's a sexy thing! The trigger is a bit gritty, though. I have read that this smoothes out over time and I hope it does because it does not inspire confidence right now. Of course, I am comparing it to a S&W model 66 revolver and a Ruger 1911 so maybe thats unfair. Mostly, I can't really complain about it.

But...then a buddy and I went to a much bigger store where they had the 40 caliber versions. THOSE guys stay under the 15 round limit but pack more punch. If I had only known, I'd have bought the P09 Duty in 40 and I'd be a happy camper launching big fatties down range at poor defenseless targets which I may or may not visualize as Congressional a-holes...I'll never tell.

So now I am contemplating selling the P01 (unfired at this point, but still likely a $200 loss at best) to get into the P09...and then what do I do with all the 9mm amo I bought (I own no other 9mm gun,) and I gave all my spare 40 cal away to a friend...damnit damnit damnit!

Anyway, no range report yet. I am waffling on whether or not to fire the gun on the idea that it might be worth more in resale if I have not fired it. I really don't want a large collection of guns so "just buy another" isn't on my agenda. Well, it shouldn't be on the agenda... :smt083

Morals of the story: Don't live in Illinois, don't settle for Mr. Right Now - hold out for Mr. Right, and CZ's are fabulous guns.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

Greetings From Richmond/Rosenberg, TX
As an escapee from NYC I felt your pain. work with what you got. It's a shame what they do in some states to push their agendas. Honest citizens being bullied by G Damn Socialists. If i was still living in New York or New Jersey I think i'd opt for a decent .357 Mag revolver. Best of luck to you CZ's i hear are phenomenal firearms. I would love a P07 myself in .40S&W


----------



## yardbird (Nov 11, 2013)

Congrats on your new CZ it's a great pistol! I wouldn't sell the 9mm unless the People's Republik of Illinois prohibits you from good defensive ammo (restricted to FMJ like the People's Republik of New Jersey) stick with the heavier 124/147gr bullets and be happy. 9mm is cheaper to shoot anyway!


----------



## Junglebob (Feb 9, 2014)

yardbird said:


> Congrats on your new CZ it's a great pistol! I wouldn't sell the 9mm unless the People's Republik of Illinois prohibits you from good defensive ammo (restricted to FMJ like the People's Republik of New Jersey) stick with the heavier 124/147gr bullets and be happy. 9mm is cheaper to shoot anyway!


Unlike New Jersey there are no restrictions on JHP ammo. Are newly passed carry law is shall issue and though it has a number of restricted CPZs it is nowhere as bad a New Jersey.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

The 9mm models made CZ famous and is their main caliber by design... one of the original "wonder nines". The .40 was made to appease a demand for larger caliber. I'd stick with the 9mm. Love my CZ 75BD... in 9mm.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

yardbird said:


> Congrats on your new CZ it's a great pistol! I wouldn't sell the 9mm unless the People's Republik of Illinois prohibits you from good defensive ammo (restricted to FMJ like the People's Republik of New Jersey) stick with the heavier 124/147gr bullets and be happy. 9mm is cheaper to shoot anyway!


FMJ is actually a hazard in built up areas like downtown and the suburbs. The FMJ bullet tends to travel on and on through doors and walls.

The JHP is actually safer for downtown and suburban locations.

So I am surprised when various jurisdictions make JHP's illegal.

JHP's stop sooner, whether in a wall, door or person.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

Gruesome said:


> My LGS brought in a small selection of CZ's a few weeks back and I was very happy to finally meet this brand. I had been looking for them for a while so I was quick to get my paws on all of the models they had. All of them were in 9mm, and after a hell of a shock when I found out my suburb of Chicago limits magazines to 15 rounds I settled and bought a P01 (although it says 75 B Compact on the slide, but look sjust liek the P01 from the website.)
> 
> It's a lovely gun, feels wonderful in the hand, meets my criteria for a beaver tail-ish design and a hammer, it's all metal which gives a very serious feeling of substance to the gun, and holds 14 +1 which is technically enough though I am still angry as hell about the limit. It LOOKS fabulous - it's a sexy thing! The trigger is a bit gritty, though. I have read that this smoothes out over time and I hope it does because it does not inspire confidence right now. Of course, I am comparing it to a S&W model 66 revolver and a Ruger 1911 so maybe thats unfair. Mostly, I can't really complain about it.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to your range report, when you get a chance.

The CZ's are very accurate, primarily due to their barrel bushing designs. It makes them as accurate as the Sig's at half the cost.

The designs of the CZ's are simpler as well, with less moving parts than the Sig's. This makes them easy to clean and put back together.

I have the 45 ACP version called the 97B. It's great and I love it.

I shoot JHP's through it, and these expand nicely. There is no jamming either.

Good choice in your 9mm.

The main advantage in the 9mm's is the additional number of rounds in the magazine.


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

I have both the CZ 75BD 9mm and the CZ 75B .40 S&W and would not part with either one of them - great shooters. Go ahead and shoot the 9mm (the trigger becomes much less gritty with use) and enjoy it! If you still think you want the CZ 75 .40 S&W, add it as the second member of your CZ family, you will not regret it!


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

bigjohn56 said:


> I have both the CZ 75BD 9mm and the CZ 75B .40 S&W and would not part with either one of them - great shooters. Go ahead and shoot the 9mm (the trigger becomes much less gritty with use) and enjoy it! If you still think you want the CZ 75 .40 S&W, add it as the second member of your CZ family, you will not regret it!


Anything in a 40 seems unnecessarily over-powered for practical use. Same as the 10mm's. Same as the 357's. Same as ... .

At some point you need to draw a line.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Different strokes for different folks, but I vastly prefer the 9MM over the .40 because the recoil is notably less punishing. Either way, you've got yourself a quality firearm you can shoot and enjoy for years. If you're bound and determined to get rid of the 9 and replace it with the 40 I doubt you'll have to take as much of a loss as you're expecting to unless you paid way too much for it to begin with. The word is getting out about CZ and they aren't exactly flooding the market right now, so I'd expect you could sell it for what you paid or very close to that amount.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

Time for an update. I am much more in a Hoorah mood than I was earlier. I have a couple hundred rounds through the CZ P01 now and I adore it. I am thinking my flirtation with .40 may be over now, unless I score a trade for one of a very few particular guns that still hold my interest. The P01 shoots very nicely. I think the sights are a little off but I can't rule out user error just yet. I have come to terms with the other issues ad I m now focusing on training my son to shoot the new Walther P22.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Gruesome said:


> Time for an update. I am much more in a Hoorah mood than I was earlier. I have a couple hundred rounds through the CZ P01 now and I adore it. I am thinking my flirtation with .40 may be over now, unless I score a trade for one of a very few particular guns that still hold my interest. The P01 shoots very nicely. I think the sights are a little off but I can't rule out user error just yet. I have come to terms with the other issues ad I m now focusing on training my son to shoot the new Walther P22.


Well shucks, I was just about to offer to bail you out with a $200 loss on that gun and drive to Illinois to get it. :mrgreen:

Seriously, you have yourself a winner. Enjoy!


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

keep the p-01 it is a great shooter--takes some time to get used to a non full sized gun--for me at least--but it is very accurate

if you need gunsmithing help--for tuning to you r liking 

try cz custom mesa az


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

@adamsmith

not the p-06 it shoots and feels like the 9mm p-01--great gun--cannot go wrong with either though


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I own 3 CZ's and a clone. I also have Dan Wesson (Owned by CZ-USA). If you can't guess, I'm a fan. I mainly use them for USPSA competition. My defensive guns are a Kahr and a Glock. I use them because I bought them first and the difference between them and the equivalent CZ isn't enough to be worth the hassle of buying a new gun and selling the old. I will admit, a RAMI, a P-01 and a P-07 (All 9mm) are in my future. It's just a question of when. If you haven't guessed, I'm a fan of CZ.

I echo the keep the 9mm. All of the latest data suggests that there's no measurable difference between terminal performance of 9mm, 40 and 45 using modern defensive ammo. The only 40's and 45's I own are meant for recreation.

If you really want to work on the trigger, look at this post:

CZ Tuning 101 with Professor Atlas - CZ - Brian Enos's Forums... Maku mozo!

The best place to buy customizing parts is: cajungunworks. They also do custom work.
CZ Custom Shop and Automatic Accuracy - Aim! also do good work. I've had guns "tweaked" by both of them.

The best CZ specific forum I've found is:

The Original CZ Forum - Index

I stay up to date on that site daily. People from Cajun Gun Works and CZ Custom are both active on that forum with tips and tricks.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

If you must get a .40, be my guest but DON'T ditch that PO-1! You'll hate yourself. Been my carry gun for 10 years I use it to qualify on the Federal LEO qualification every year.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

1400 round update time.

I really need to get the sights fixed. I am pretty good at aiming where I know the gun will shoot straight and that's probably a bad habit to have. I aim about 1:30 to center my groupings on the bull, putting the front sight next to the right rear sight in my sight picture. And I still flinch like a little girl sometimes so I gotta work on that.

I dearly dig this gun. I would prefer to have never bought a medium sized gun as I'd rather have a big one for home defense and a little one for carry, but if I have to have a medium sized gun then this is the one.

I am already saving for my next CZ. In fact I think I'll go drop another $20 in the piggy bank right now.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I left NYC and Jersey City in the 90's and will never live in a state like them again. Be glad that you can own a handgun in IL with 15 rds as that is the first step before they try and make it 10. I hope they always will elect the person that will stick up for their gun rights. If you ever want a state that allows more come down south. "yall come back now you hear".


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Gruesome said:


> Morals of the story: Don't live in Illinois, don't settle for Mr. Right Now - hold out for Mr. Right, and CZ's are fabulous guns.


Good advice right here ^^^! Congratulations on your CZ. No matter what the caliber, they are great guns.


----------

